

Feature proposal: a way to order comments by posting date - albertcardona

On occasions I can't follow discussions because posts are ordered by score, the latter being an (unknown to me) combination of posting date and votes. When arriving late to a discussion, I can't follow the thread.<p>A simple link switch to order by posting date alone would help me lots.
======
tstegart
I have the same problem. The score is nice to see the first time, because its
helpful to read the good comments first. But if you've been following threads,
its hard to see where people have added to the conversation, especially if the
conversations are really long.

------
bayareaguy
My workaround for this when it mattered to me was simply to scan through
/newcomments

